# New Component Speakers...Now What?



## k2chrisw (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello all, 

I just recently purchased new MB Quart FSA 216 Component speakers for my 98' Dodge Dakota. I had a blown left speaker and figured why not upgrade my whole system. I am really new to the whole car audio scene and would love some info on installing this new system in my truck. There are factory tweeter locations and mid location in the door pannel. Anything to be wary of when installing component speakers for the first time? Also will i need anything else for the install. I have a factory stereo/head unit, do i need new speaker wire, amp or any of the add-ons that don't come in the box. Please let me know any and all information in this matter would help.

Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey K2!
If your installing the head unit, you will need an adapter harness from the truck to the new unit. this way if you sell the truck and want to keep the unit you can, also you will not void the warranty witch is all but over I'm sure.
No amp is needed as you have component set, You will have to remove the door covers and install the cross over were it will not get wet or direct sun light blah blah.I ususally leave them in the little plastic bags they come in the wire tie them inside the door shell away from the window tracks*always test the windows full up and down to make sure). Be sides that you should be set, not certain if there is a factory amp hang on, here you go 1998 Dodge Dakota Stereo Information 
No amp.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it would not matter if he had an amp or not, he is just replacing the door speakers with a set of components. Heres what you do:

remove thedoor panel, remove old speaker, find a place for the cross over, the existing speaker wire goes the the input of the cross over, the "woofer" output goes to your new speaker and the "tweeter" output goes to the tweeter. For optimul results place the tweeter within 18" of the woofer. Normal placement is on the door above the woofer, or up by the mirror on the inside if room permits. The only additional work that may be needed woul be a mount for the tweeter, but that entails cutting the door (1" hole) to accept the tweeter mounts.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I think part of the OPs question regards needing to install the new crossovers or just replacing the old component speaker and tweeter with the new parts and connecting to the existing speaker wires for each, which would mean using the OEM crossover with the new components. IOW, even though the new crossovers are better than the OEM ones is there really a significant benefit to chaging them?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I just reread the OPs post again and I am not sure about what I said earlier. He said tweeter "positions" in the panels not necessarily that he had factory tweeters. If only positions, of course he'd need to use the new crossovers.....


----------



## k2chrisw (Aug 17, 2009)

So they arrived today and sure enough i made my first attempt. to no avail. There are no crossovers in my stock system. I pulled the door panels off. removed my tweeter and mid and sure enough no crossover. Also my stock set up woofer cables were not compatible with my new MB Quart woofer. I was under the impression that all i had to do was swap out old woofer and tweeter with the new ones. Please if there is another way about it, I would much rather install the new stuff myself. I would be a good project as well as learn how to do it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the stock woofer speaker wire have to go to the input of the crossover, from there run the wire for your woofer and tweeter. You are going to have to snip the factory clip for the stock speakers off and strip the wires for it to fit into the crossover.


----------

